# Neubau Geoparkstrecke Erbach 1



## Jockel2 (22. März 2022)

Nach 2 Jahren Antrags- und Genehmigungsverfahren ist es endlich soweit. Der Bau der neuen Geoparkstrecke Erb1 kann beginnen. Die Strecke wird in Länge, Trailanteil und Schwierigkeitsgrat in etwa der Michelstadt 1 entsprechen. D.h. für sportliche Anfänger noch fahrbar und für Könner trotzdem lustig. Also Enduro light. Natürlich sollen wieder ein paar spezielle Features eingebaut werden und die Strecke soll einen ganz eigenen Charakter bekommen.
Wir von Verein Mümlingtalradler freuen uns über Leute, die Lust am Trailbau haben und mittun möchten. Wir starten erstmal an 3 Trails rund um das Dreiseental.
Wie die Miltenberger so schön sagen: No dig no ride.

Falls jemand Spaß am Trailbau hat, schreibt er - sie - divers entweder an [email protected] oder per pm an mich. Bautermine sind meist Samstags ca. 10 - 15 Uhr.

In diesem Sinne
fair on trails

Jockel


----------



## Peter-S (22. März 2022)

Schön zu hören  dass ihr jetzt starten könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (25. März 2022)

Feine Sache, wenn mans dann noch mit der Mi1 kombinieren kann, um auch den ganzen Tag was zu tun zu haben bin ich glücklich 

Spaß beiseite, ich hab Bock und helf auch gern mal buddeln. Melde mich nach Feierabend mal bei dir.


----------



## sharky (1. April 2022)

super sache  

bin schon auf den streckenverlauf gespannt. nehme an, die trails die am parkplatz vom dreiseetal enden, werden auch teil der strecke sein?


----------



## Jockel2 (2. April 2022)

Die Trails werden zum größten Teil neu angelegt.


----------



## Flauschinator (3. April 2022)

Gebaut wird auf jeden Fall auch bei Schnee 😎


----------



## sharky (18. September 2022)

Wie ist denn der Stand der Arbeiten? Gibt es schon eine grobe Planung, wann die Strecke eröffnet werden soll?


----------



## Jockel2 (18. September 2022)

Erste Srecken sind fertig,aber bis zur Eröffnung wird es noch dauern. Im Moment überarbeiten wird den Vietriebtrail der Mi1.
Wer die neuen Strecken schon mal fahren will, meldet sich bei der Saisonabschlusstour der Bromischer Bikebuben am 9. Oktober für die Langstrecke an.
Fleißige Trailbauer, die sich bei der Streckenbaucombo einbringen möchten, sind weiterhin herzlich willkommen. Bautermine sind meistens Samstags von 10 bis ca. 15 Uhr.


----------



## Jockel2 (18. September 2022)

Aktuelle Informationen zum Streckenbau findet man auch auf
Instagram unter
muemlingtalradler_offiziel
oder auf Facebook unter
muemlingtalradler


----------

